# Broken nail



## Pinkmom (Feb 5, 2011)

Help! My sweet dog broke her nail down past the quick. It has a catch. ICANT cut it. How do I protect it until it grows out?


----------



## BFrancs (May 17, 2012)

This happen to Vino about a month ago. He was bleeding bad so we took him to emergency room (it was 11pm) the vet gave us some pain meds and bandage it , stayed on about a week. He couldnt get it wet. he is just growing it out.

Sent from Petguide.com App


----------



## BFrancs (May 17, 2012)

How is your puppy doing?

I forgot to mention the most important part - the vet gave him local anesthesia to numb the pain.


----------



## Pucks104 (Aug 16, 2012)

I think a broken nail is quite painful. One of my corgis broke one down to the quick once. It bled like crazy. Eventually healed but never grew out again.


----------



## morriscsps (Aug 17, 2010)

I had a B.C. rip a couple of his nails off at different times. (He tried to climb a tree after a squirrel. Idiot dog.) The vet had to wrap it because he wouldn't leave it alone. He kept licking it and causing it to bleed again.

Weird & wacky suggestion. If it isn't bleeding and causing too much problems, what about those nail caps? I know that they are usually for cats but I have seen them advertised for dogs. Yeah, I know - I am crazy.


----------



## Pinkmom (Feb 5, 2011)

Thanks everyone. Thankfully Chicka's nail isn't bleeding. I just happened to notice. I am going to bandage it and see if she will leave it alone. I just dread the thought of her ripping it...the pain ...and bleeding.


----------



## lfung5 (Jun 30, 2007)

Scuds entire nail ripped off. I took him to the vet. they bandaged it up and gave him antibiotic to stop infection.

I hope she is ok!!


----------



## sandypaws (Aug 8, 2012)

Love Scuds doggie pawprints bandage! He's a cutie too.


----------



## Tom King (Aug 2, 2006)

Fortunately, it will heal quickly. Frolic and Meg both broke one all the way off.


----------



## BearsMom (Jul 16, 2012)

Bear's nail also ripped last summer. I'm a worrier so off to the vet we went. They also bandaged him right up


----------



## lfung5 (Jun 30, 2007)

Too funny Our wounded little boys!


----------



## sandypaws (Aug 8, 2012)

Poor Bear looks so sad, but he's adorable.


----------



## BearsMom (Jul 16, 2012)

Oh he was great at playing the victim role! And I was a sucker for it lol


----------



## Ruthiec (Jun 18, 2013)

Oh my word ound: That first photo of Bear is wonderful; he's playing it for all he's worth!


----------

